# Zoo Med Natural cork tile



## swanny06 (Dec 28, 2017)

So I'm getting ready to get started on my first build and have come across these cork tiles that will line the back of my 40 gal breeder. After some research it seems like I can plant them as well which is a big plus. I've seen lots of backgrounds that people have done using pond foam and silicone, but not really any that have used these.

Does anyone have any pictures of an established vivarium that used these tiles? I'm having some trouble finding any.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

swanny06 said:


> So I'm getting ready to get started on my first build and have come across these cork tiles that will line the back of my 40 gal breeder. After some research it seems like I can plant them as well which is a big plus. I've seen lots of backgrounds that people have done using pond foam and silicone, but not really any that have used these.
> 
> Does anyone have any pictures of an established vivarium that used these tiles? I'm having some trouble finding any.


I use them on my 24x18x24 and my 18 cube. I really like them since they are thin compared to the standard foam background so you get more available space. I attach with silicone and gorilla glue and stuff sphagnum in the gap along the top. You can glue hardscape and attach plants. They don't really hold water which isn't necessarily bad but something to consider. Also don't place the cork background below the substrate.

The tank on the left has a cork tile background as well as my 18 cube thing with a water feature. Very easy and less mess. My 18 cube is still growing in and has a few things I need to address like putting sphagnum in the top background gap.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## swanny06 (Dec 28, 2017)

FrogTim said:


> I use them on my 24x18x24 and my 18 cube. I really like them since they are thin compared to the standard foam background so you get more available space. I attach with silicone and gorilla glue and stuff sphagnum in the gap along the top. You can glue hardscape and attach plants. They don't really hold water which isn't necessarily bad but something to consider. Also don't place the cork background below the substrate.
> 
> The tank on the left has a cork tile background as well as my 18 cube thing with a water feature. Very easy and less mess. My 18 cube is still growing in and has a few things I need to address like putting sphagnum in the top background gap.
> 
> ...



Damn that looks great! I like your setup. Just curious, why can't you put it behind the substrate as well?


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

swanny06 said:


> Damn that looks great! I like your setup. Just curious, why can't you put it behind the substrate as well?


A little under substrate is OK but you don't want it to get soaked in the wet drainage layer. It doesn't always do well partially submerged and can swell(expand and break glass), break down and break away from the glue bonds if the bottom portion is submerged/constantly wet. The back of the cork tile is particle board.

I also leave a small gap on top between lid and cork tile which I stuff with sphagnum. I've heard anecdotal evidence that the tile can expand a little when wet so you don't want a snug fit against glass. My tile has held up fine for 2+ years in the big tank with no issues.

I simply cut or break the tile to fit the desired height above the drainage layer. You can break it by hand using a flat edge.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## swanny06 (Dec 28, 2017)

FrogTim said:


> A little under substrate is OK but you don't want it to get soaked in the wet drainage layer. It doesn't always do well partially submerged and can swell(expand and break glass), break down and break away from the glue bonds if the bottom portion is submerged/constantly wet. The back of the cork tile is particle board.
> 
> I also leave a small gap on top between lid and cork tile which I stuff with sphagnum. I've heard anecdotal evidence that the tile can expand a little when wet so you don't want a snug fit against glass. My tile has held up fine for 2+ years in the big tank with no issues.
> 
> ...


Ah okay that makes sense, I'll definitely make sure I take the background above the substrate. I'll try to find a small thing of moss I can use to fill the gap you're talking about. 

I noticed in the pictures you secured plant pots and cork bark to the background. How did you go about doing this?

I appreciate the help!


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

swanny06 said:


> Ah okay that makes sense, I'll definitely make sure I take the background above the substrate. I'll try to find a small thing of moss I can use to fill the gap you're talking about.
> 
> I noticed in the pictures you secured plant pots and cork bark to the background. How did you go about doing this?
> 
> I appreciate the help!


No worries. It's easier to learn from other's experience and mistakes.

To attach the pots and cork I used a small amount of Great Stuff Pond&Stone in black. I attach the cork pieces to the front of the pots with the Great Stuff as well. It fills in the gaps well and you can carve it into the shape you need. 

Make sure you stuff the pots with paper to prevent the foam from expanding and filling the pot. I use net pots and leave the bottoms exposed for drainage.

Anything touching glass I also use a little silicone to ensure a good bond.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## swanny06 (Dec 28, 2017)

FrogTim said:


> No worries. It's easier to learn from other's experience and mistakes.
> 
> To attach the pots and cork I used a small amount of Great Stuff Pond&Stone in black. I attach the cork pieces to the front of the pots with the Great Stuff as well. It fills in the gaps well and you can carve it into the shape you need.
> 
> ...


That sounds great, thank you! I'm going to place an order for that stuff now 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

